# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  So I got a Pyxie last weekend...

## Glenn

...and after reading through this forum, I decided to join just in case I have issues... and of course to show him off :Smile: 











So a few questions....
From the reading I've done here after persuing all the "sex my frog" and "Dwarf or giant" pics, am I correct in guessing that this is a Young male P. adspersus? It was sold simply as "Pyxie frog" with no other info.

So far in the three days I've had him, he's dug down into the sub (which I understand as being normal) and hasn't been in the water yet (aside from me placing him there when I first put him inside). He also hasn't pooped. How often should they be pooping? He is in a 20 gallon with the incandescent bulb on one side and a 5 watt heat mat along the back for night time. The temperature gets to about 84 on the warm side in the day and 77-ish at night. 

So far I've fed him a bunch of crickets and dubia (Shhh!!) in a seperate plastic tub, since I was told it will help prevent impaction. Is this necessary? Although he didn't seem to mind I was a bit worried it would be stressful to take him out each time. I am using coco coir as substrate.



Is there any way to tell how old this one is, based on the size?

And finally, I am using water I get from the supermarket for him (I'm going to assume it's RO/DI water, though I'm not sure). I've read somewhere that these guys get some trace elements from the water, so is this ok to use for him? If not, I have tubs of treated water laying around 'cause I keep fish too, so it's no big deal.

Thats all I can think of right now... Thanks for the help guys!

----------


## Bwise

Looks like a male, but how big is it? That would help with the size of the pixie. Everything else looks good as in setup and feeding etc.

----------


## GRABibus

The last 3  pictures show a male adspersus.
Could you take a picture of the whole set up ?
Ensure enough air humidity (70%-80%) and a humid substrate also.
It seems you use coco fiber which is good.
It is no mater to put him in a separate tub to feed.
It will stress him and with coco fiber, there is no major risk for impaction.
He has a lso to learn hunting in his environment.

Also, he is young but big enough to eat bigger preys, which is necessary.
Feed it 2 to 3 times a week with : dubia roaches, crickets, locusts, nightcrawlers.
2 mices (Young mouses) per month is ok also.
don't forget to dust with calcium 2 insects per week and with calcium + vit D3 1 to 2 insects each 15 days for example. Vit D3 is essential so that they can fix the calcium, but too high quantity can kill them (Toxic for digestive).

Yes digging is normal. Depends on the duration .
If you have usual care parameters and your frog burrows for weeks, then it could be it is stressed or whatever (Like mine...).
Take care when he burrowed and for how long by estimating if he was fed enough before.
He shouldn't go estivating with a moist substrate and 84°F.

Don't forget also that recommended temperatures in the care sheet are temperatures on the substrate.

----------


## Glenn

> Looks like a male, but how big is it? That would help with the size of the pixie. Everything else looks good as in setup and feeding etc.


It's about 4.5" from nose to vent




> The last 3  pictures show a male adspersus.
> Could you take a picture of the whole set up ?
> Ensure enough air humidity (70%-80%) and a humid substrate also.
> It seems you use coco fiber which is good.
> It is no mater to put him in a separate tub to feed.
> It will stress him and with coco fiber, there is no major risk for impaction.
> He has a lso to learn hunting in his environment.
> 
> Also, he is young but big enough to eat bigger preys, which is necessary.
> ...


Thanks for the help and advice, Grabius. Here's his setup:


That's a 25 watt incandescent bulb on the top left, and it gets that side to about 84 during the day.I've measured again and it actually gets to about 73 at night, but still fairly warm where he's dug (in the back corner there next to the small heat mat; it's warm to the touch). He still hasn't touched his water area, or left his hole on his own accord. Do you think it's too cold?
I had him in a warm bath today and he passed a huge turd :Smile:  Also fed him while he was in there, but I guess from now on I'll feed him in his enclosure.
Thanks again  :Smile:

----------


## johnny888

He is a good looking male!How old is he?

----------


## Glenn

> He is a good looking male!How old is he?


I've no idea!
I got him from a LPS, and was only labelled "Pyxie frog".
How old are 4.5" usually? Or is it impossible to tell?

----------


## falconez

> I've no idea!
> I got him from a LPS, and was only labelled "Pyxie frog".
> How old are 4.5" usually? Or is it impossible to tell?


Mine was that size at around 4 months

----------

Glenn

----------


## Eel Noob

Welcome on Board.

Lucky you! Getting a large nice looking male as a first pyxie lol.

----------


## Glenn

> Welcome on Board.
> 
> Lucky you! Getting a large nice looking male as a first pyxie lol.


Thanks! I really lucked out. I was thinking, what could I get to thin out the feeder bin? Saw your thread (I think) on another forum and decided to look into 'em. The next weekend I seen one for sale at the LPS  :Smile: 

Anyway, I bumped up the wattage, blocked off about 2/rds of the top, and added background on three sides. He's started to go soak on his own sometimes and he seems much more energetic and has better feeding responses. He's also pooping regularly.
So it's all good for now I guess. Can't wait untill he gets bigger!

Here's him downing some nightcrawlers.



Thanks for all the help guys!

----------


## GRABibus

Great !  :Smile:

----------


## billmanson

it looks very cool, a hansome boy

----------


## Glenn

Just wanted to update on my "little" guy.
Didn't have to wait long for him to get big. He's about 7" now, and steadily getting bigger (and heavier).


Developed some nice patterning too.




He's very fond of the water, and rarely ever leaves it. Love this guy!

----------


## acslata

^Beast. Nice updated pics. Has he outgrown the previous setup?

----------


## Lija

awesome boy!

----------


## Eel Noob

He's a beauty! or should I say best? lol


He has a all yellow underside like my pyxie Jack.

----------


## Glenn

> ^Beast. Nice updated pics. Has he outgrown the previous setup?


Not really, but he has outgrown his water bowl (twice). He spends 95% of his time in there, so I'm thinking of either getting a bigger setup, or using this current one with 50/50 or even just a third dry land... just enough for him to fit into and dig if he chooses. Maybe I'll just put water where the sub is and vice versa  :Stick Out Tongue: . 





> awesome boy!


Thanks :Smile: 




> He's a beauty! or should I say best? lol
> 
> 
> He has a all yellow underside like my pyxie Jack.


Beauty he aint, definitely a beast :Big Grin: 
Yeah, he's all yellow under there, I always like to take a peek at it when I have him in a bin during water changes :Smile:

----------


## Glenn

Another update, I've finally got around to upgrading his living quarters.
Inspired by several threads on here, and his behavior whenever I gave him a huge tub to swim in, I decided to do a predominantly water setup (it's about 12 gallons).








That's a 40 gallon breeder with a glass divider a little more than halfway in (favoring water) at 7" high. The top edge of the glass has been coated with silicone to keep it smooth.
Water's kept clean by a fluval 305 canister filter, and warmed by a heater. Flat rocks provide variable depths (which he seemed to need at first, but now he's comfortable at even the deepest points) and ease of exit/entry to the land portion.
Half of the top is covered with glass, and the other half screen. It's being lit by a 75 watt basking lamp, and a full spectrum flouresent light.

Already I've noticed him being more active, defensive, and even doing things like jumping into the water from the land portion and then completely submerging underwater for a minute when startled. He seems to use every bit of the tank, and has become much more interesting with the greater amount of space.

Currently keeping an eye on the water parameters. The filter has been cycled with an existing tank, but I'm sure a pyxie is a huge bioload in comparison.

Here's a couple more pics:

----------


## Carlos

> ... And finally, I am using water I get from the supermarket for him (I'm going to assume it's RO/DI water, though I'm not sure). I've read somewhere that these guys get some trace elements from the water, so is this ok to use for him? If not, I have tubs of treated water laying around 'cause I keep fish too, so it's no big deal.


Hello Glen!  Congrats on your new set-up, both tank and your awesome African Bullfrog look great.  Imagine there is nothing wrong with water; but true RO/DI (and distilled) are not a good mix with frogs.  Only bottled water you can use with frogs is spring water.  If filtered; still have to add conditioner to it.  I just use tap with Seachem's Vitro Alpha and it works fine.  Good luck  :Frog Smile:  !

----------

Glenn

----------


## Glenn

Here's some food going in, and coming out :Smile:

----------


## GRABibus

Great ahaahha !

Just as an advice for your frog, use a tongue with plastic parts just to avoid any injuries when he catches the prey. Like this :

----------


## Jack

I love the water area of your setup, looks great. :Frog Smile:

----------


## Lija

hahahahahaha omg hahaha
 that was great, thanks for sharing, music is so fitting for the occasion! you have a beast here.

----------

